# Keep'n your feet warm tip!



## 21ptman (Nov 29, 2010)

This is a very good tip that lots of people may find ridiculous, but it works. First, I know every hunter has had cold feet while hunting one time or another. Usually this is do to your feet sweating, as you make the walk to and from your hunting location. Next time your at a grocery store, pick you up a non scented aerosol can of deoderant. Before you put on your socks, spray your feet down with the deoderant. What this does is keeps your feet from sweating, much like it does for your underarms. By doing this you prevent sweating, and your feet will not get cold. Who knows, cold feet has probably prevented all of us from bagging a trophy one time or another. The longer you can sit, the better your chances!


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Change your socks often... even if it means taking off your boots in cold conditions.

DRY wool socks are a BIG comfort.

Those "smart wool" socks are GREAT!!! Even if you don't change them.

Just from survival school in the Navy and fishing in the winter.

Jim


----------



## Dubie (Mar 12, 2008)

I was at the hunting club the other day and was told a very interesting way to keep your feet dry.....A guy that hunts in our club said he has problems with his feet not staying dry. He said an old man told him to use Maxi-pads:blink: place directly on the soles of your feet and then put your socks on over them...he said he has been doing this for 15 years and his feet always stay dry:thumbsup: I gotta try it I guess!!!!! Another tip is to use tampons for scent wicks during the rut- the pee absorbs into the material and stays there for a while. It works- I promise :notworthy: Only problem is you look like a freak if anyone sees you in the woods :thumbup:


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

Dubie said:


> I was at the hunting club the other day and was told a very interesting way to keep your feet dry.....A guy that hunts in our club said he has problems with his feet not staying dry. He said an old man told him to use Maxi-pads:blink: place directly on the soles of your feet and then put your socks on over them...he said he has been doing this for 15 years and his feet always stay dry:thumbsup: I gotta try it I guess!!!!! Another tip is to use tampons for scent wicks during the rut- the pee absorbs into the material and stays there for a while. It works- I promise :notworthy: Only problem is you look like a freak if anyone sees you in the woods :thumbup:


 I hear Pantie Hose under your thermals help also , 

think I would Rather just be cold than risk being taken to emergency room with all that going on . 

would suck to make the paper !


----------



## wetley49 (Sep 25, 2010)

Um... shouldn't it be antiperspirant? A non-scented deodorant wouldn't really be effective for, say, anything. It's like a hamburger without the meat.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

I usually keep mine warmest by keeping them under the covers and sticking them between my girl's legs when they get too cold. She does't care for that too much but it when she hits me it helps me go back to sleep.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm guessing it clogs your pores from sweating just like underarm deodorant.
THANKS for the tip. 
I purchased a pair of the Muck boots, and they have already shown an improvement, but then I haven't hunted in really low temps yet.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



21ptman said:


> This is a very good tip that lots of people may find ridiculous, but it works. First, I know every hunter has had cold feet while hunting one time or another. Usually this is do to your feet sweating, as you make the walk to and from your hunting location. Next time your at a grocery store, pick you up a non scented aerosol can of deoderant. Before you put on your socks, spray your feet down with the deoderant. What this does is keeps your feet from sweating, much like it does for your underarms. By doing this you prevent sweating, and your feet will not get cold. Who knows, cold feet has probably prevented all of us from bagging a trophy one time or another. The longer you can sit, the better your chances!


----------



## scbass (Feb 1, 2008)

Emerald Ghost said:


> I'm guessing it clogs your pores from sweating just like underarm deodorant.
> THANKS for the tip.
> I purchased a pair of the Muck boots, and they have already shown an improvement, but then I haven't hunted in really low temps yet.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------


I bought a pair of the Muck Woody Armor's and they do fine until you make the .75 mile walk an the 25mph wind gets to them. They are suppose to have a comfort range down to -20 but I have figured out the active comfort maybe down to -20 but the sitting comfort is more like 40-45. My feet sweat a lot after the long walks I make but I just deal with the cold feet ( it keeps me up)


----------



## Flipstick (Oct 9, 2007)

I use the thick "Smart Wool" and don't have issue with dampness. My stand is a 20mins walk from the camp. My issue is lack of blood circulation from sitting too long.


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

9 volt battery powered socks from cabelas good investment:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PensacolaEd (Oct 3, 2007)

Before I owned a quality pair of waterproof boots, we used to take bread bags and put our feet in socks, then put a bread bag over each foot before putting on the boot. Pretty cheesy but it wirked well.

Ed


----------



## love to hog hunt (Nov 1, 2009)

what kinda bread sacks? wonder bread ? sounds like a good idea


----------

